# 1 17 quick hunt



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

With the mild tempature and moderate winds the birds cooperated for a quick 5 man limit 




That young man got his first goose today


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Can't complain when the birds co-operate! Goose hunting can be fast and fun.Good Hunting!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like some fun in the snow!


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

It sure was I'll be making sausage and jerky for sumer fishing trips .


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I remember shooting my first goose, it's now mounted and hanging on the wall. Good hunt guys!


----------

